# Identity of fish + do they go well together?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I just recently got a 20g tank for free on craigslist.com (wonderful place) In the tank are:

A ruby shark (I am almost positive that is what it is, it matches the pics in books I read)
A Silver Dollar
A Picasamus

Also, I have two fish of unknown species:

A catfish of some knid,he is white w/black spots, and he has really long whiskers. Aslo, he is kinda small

An eel I presume. This little guy is small too. He is light brown, with a spikyish fin going along the top of his back.

Does anybody know what these are? I will try to get pics. Also, do these species work well together? Could I two goldfish to the mix when the goldfish get bigger, or do I need a seperate tank for that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is what I assume is some sort of eel:



And here is the catfish:



Sorry about the quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Same picture twice....

I think it's a bichir. THe catfish sounds like a pictus.

I have some bad news...IMO, all of those fish are waaaayy too big or otherwise inappropriate for a 20 gallon. Bichirs get quite large (over 10"), pictus get 8", the _plecostomus_ also gets quite large (over a foot) and silver dollars get about dinner-plate size and require schools (company of several other fish) Ruby sharks will reach about 6", which some would say is fine for a 20, but I would really recommend at least a 40 gallon tank for.

This is all IMO, but I think others will probably agree with me.

You can call up a fish store, see if they'll take them off your hands...post them on craigslist for free...or upgrade your tank size. I would try the first two, as these fish would require probably something in the 75-gallon range.

Good luck with all of this, let us know how it develops!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok. Is there some fish I can keep in the tank? Or do they all have to go (or get upgraded). You see, the problem is, I am already getting to like them. How much floor space would a 75 gallon take? And with a 75g, would I be able to add more fish, or would I just stay with the fish I have?


BTW: I fixed the pic problem.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

48"X18" You would be able to add more silver dollars but that is about it...


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Real nice for free


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

The poly (bichir) should be fine in a 20G for a while, he's very small right now, and will take a long time to grow. I keep polys in 10G, then 20G, then 75G, and find an eventual home in my 125G. 20G is perfect for one that size, but know that you will need to upgrade.

They can be finickey eaters sometimes, so you may need to feed him on just shrimp, prawns, mealworms, earthworms, fish fillets, etc. When he gets some more bulk to him, then you can try switching him over to hikari massivore. Works well for me.

They are my favorite fish ever.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

smark said:


> Real nice for free


Yeah, at first I couldn't believe it, but we went to the place that had it, and sure enough, it was free. Evidently the owners were moving or something. Anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So otherwise, do the fish go along well together? I am planning on getting a 75g, plus maybe another Silver Dollar to keep the first one company. I will then move the goldfish into the 20g tank. Say, how many goldfish (mine are both comet tails) can go in a 20g tank? Is 2 to much for a 20g? Or is this a good amount?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

2 is too much for a 20...Comets are really pond fish, reaching in excess of a foot long. Their waste will quickly foul the water of small tanks. They're best off in a VERY large tank or a pond.

Ruby/rainbow sharks are known to get territorial as they get bigger, so you might want to consider getting rid of it or the other bottom-dwellers (pleco, bichir, and pictus cat.)

As far as the silver dollar goes, another one does not make a school  When you get the larger tank, add like 4 more, then you'll be cooking 

As it is right now, I'd upgrade your filtration to something larger than normal 20gallon filtration, as the bioload in that tank is high. Also, I would recommend doing 30% waterchanges at least once a week to keep the water quality good.

Check craigslist for larger tanks.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

i think it is a dinosaur eelor a bichir


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Bichir or a Reed fish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know they would get so big. Guess I should have read up insteed of asking the LFS employees. So what do I do with the two comet tails? Should I try to find someone I know who would take them? I can't really build a pond, unless my mom would want one. I guess I could try to persuade her that she wants one though...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

All the above that you mentioned would be good choices.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishfirst said:


> 48"X18"


I just realized something... this is the size terrarium/aquarium I have been looking for a while (I just wasn't sure of the gallon size), exept i had been wanting it for a Bearded dragon. I guess now I am getting it for my fish!

So this is the game plan (can you tell me if this sounds ok?) I buy a 75g aquarium. All the fish, except the shark go in the 75g. I sell/give away the two comet tails (bye-bye Ben and Jerry!) and I persuade my mom to let me buy a few (3-4?) Silver Dollars. Also, I get different food to feed the bichir (he is so cool!) ASAP. 

Thanks for putting up with me guys (and girls)! I may know little more about fish than the previous owners, but hey, I am willing to learn!


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

This information was passed onto my mother, who also has a few silver dollars. There should be atleast three silver dollars in a tank or else one will bully the other. They get VERY LARGE. The ones in my mother's tank are really big, and haven't even reached full size. Also, they like alot of room to swim. 
Also, if you're looking at a terarium, do NOT use that for a fish tank. It will not hold water .You need a fish tank specifically. It even says on the tank (at least it did with my beardie's cage) not to put water in it.
I hope this information helped at least a little.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Same situation. Do not use a terrarium as an aquarium. It may initially hold water, but within a week it will start leaking. Not from personal experience or anything....lol

As for stocking, I would stay away from silver dollars unless you have a large tank. Their name is deceptive, since they don't get as big as a silver dollar, but instead a small plate (think saucer size). They will eat any live plants you put in the tank, as TR will adamantly agree to. They also don't get along well with any other fish that swims in the same water strata, which is pretty much any mid range free swimmer.

And for getting rid of fish, craigslist is a great way to locally get rid of unwanted fish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK then. The only fish that are so far going to be in my 75g tank is the picasamus, bichir, and the catfish. Is there other fish that I can get for the 75g that go well together? Or is the 3 just right/too much?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Make sure the pleco is bigger than the bichir. If the bichir is bigger than the pleco, he may get eaten. You can have a few pictus cats, maybe 2 or 3. You can find something 4 inches or larger that could be a mid or top water fish. African butterfly fish are cool.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Pleco? My catfish?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

"A Picasamis" (first posting) is a Plecostomus= Pleco. Don't worry about the spelling though. A lot of people get it wrong which I think is part of the reason shorten it to pleco LOL. Now you know


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes. Pleco=plecostomus (not "Picasamus" )


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

oooo barely beat ya julie


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK. That is much easier to type anyways!


----------

